# Mio



## Rainbow (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm just about to restock my pump supplies and was was wondering if anyone has road tested the Mio Infusion Set?


----------



## randomange (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a medtronic pumper, but I understand from the another site that the Mio is just the animas inset II infusion set in different packaging, which I use!   I'm not sure how they compare to other medtronic sets, but I find them really easy to use, and I like that the set comes with its own inserter - makes it really easy to just stick one in my bag!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 18, 2010)

They look much like the Animas sets, I'll be ordering a box for a road test I think. I do like the all in one inserter and set carrier. I might try some silhouettes too.


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 19, 2010)

These things had better be good haha. I've just got five months worth of them coming! Well, I do have a box of quicksets hanging around still so that's alright. I did like the Animas set that Viki gave me at the London meet last November. It's quite the conveniene factor for me with the Mios as I can leave them at work and not have to worry about taking a quick serter everywhere with me. Happy days.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 19, 2010)

Its down to you then Tom! Please report back when you have tested them out.  I'm sure they will be great.  I rang Medtronic this morn to see if they would send me a couple out to try before I ordered but no such luck


----------



## Patricia (Aug 19, 2010)

We switched from quickset to sil a few months ago and all is going swimmingly... Medtronic mentioned Mio to me on the phone two days ago, but I wasn't sure what it was about (bit out of loop) -- what's the selling point?! I like the idea of taking the inserter with you, hallelujah....


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 19, 2010)

Patricia said:


> We switched from quickset to sil a few months ago and all is going swimmingly... Medtronic mentioned Mio to me on the phone two days ago, but I wasn't sure what it was about (bit out of loop) -- what's the selling point?! I like the idea of taking the inserter with you, hallelujah....


All we need now is someone to come up with pre filled reservoirs and our load will be lighter!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, I am getting a little too excited about these things arriving haha. I'll write up the performance of them when I get them. Looks like I might just be doing a set change on the Wednesday haha...

Tom


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you gone for the blue ones?


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> Have you gone for the blue ones?



Might just have...


----------



## tracey w (Aug 21, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> All we need now is someone to come up with pre filled reservoirs and our load will be lighter!



They do exist I believe ( roche rep told me) just not over here?


----------



## Patricia (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh man that is enough to make me want to force a switch to Roche! It must be coming for all makes, fingers crossed...


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh that would just too good wouldnt it Patricia?! 

Thanks Tom for putting me onto the link via FB by the way, I hadnt even heard about them! (shame on me!) and I watched the videolink. Fab.

Needless to say of course, I want some. PINK!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 23, 2010)

My Mios get here tomorrow. It'll be a nice thing to come home to after a trying day attempting to comprehend coagulation at work. I love my job really... I'll be flaunting them to the DSN.


----------

